
DocSyncer Shuts Down, Google Docs syncing - CEO: "no business model" - markbao
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/16/docsyncer-merges-with-the-deadpool/
======
terpua
PG subscribes to the "build something people want" and "figure out business
model" later.

The YCN community largely agrees with this mantra because it is much harder to
build something people want than to find a business model.

Perhaps DocSyncer is an anomaly? Hmmm...Facebook, Friendster,...

------
LPTS
Sounds like a truth most web 2.0 businesses that add one or two features have
yet to realize.

Way to stay ahead of the curve, DocSyncer!

